# intel gma500 graphics?



## jasonmanley87 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, aren't there a lot of netbook users out there?  Specifically, I'm considering getting the Viliv N5, which has this graphics chipset.  While I'm sure the wireless driver would be covered by NDISwrapper, are there any drivers for intel poulsbo gma500 graphics on FreeBSD?


----------



## cbrace (Apr 22, 2011)

I would recommend staying as far away as possible from anything with a Poulsbo chipset. From an open-source perspective, Intel really dropped the ball with this one. See Intel's Poulsbo Driver A Bloody Mess?


----------



## none (May 15, 2012)

*H*i,

*A*fter one year, nothing new?

*T*hanks,

*N*one.


----------



## pkubaj (May 15, 2012)

Sorry, but nope. But support on Linux is not that bad. I once had a laptop with GMA500. It turned out that Ubuntu was then the fastest OS on this thing, even though the only supported OS was Windows, kind of funny. You should give it a try. On FreeBSD, you get only vesa.


----------



## none (May 16, 2012)

*W*ell, Ubuntu is really the OS for that thing. It runs faster th*a*n Vista (original OS). But, despite being faster in any other scenario, I can't even play a flash video on it. That's where it hurts the most 

none


----------

